# I don't like eating in public



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

most of the time, it depends where, what time it is, the public place itself, what mood I'm in, etc... But I hate eating at w*rk, that's why I never eat in the cafeteria, the basic problems are that I will sit alone, an idiot or 2 will sit with me and now I'm forced to look at them or listen to their conversation, too many nosy idiots will magically appear behind me asking me stupid, like What are you eating? This question really pisses me off because it shows that the person is nosy, especially if they ask me more than just once, you ask me once, it depends who you are, ask me again, you're getting annoying now, so I just say the same thing every time the fool asks me, I simply reply " Spaghetti" I've been doing this for the past 6 months, this fool actually believes it that I eat it every time, I just say Spaghetti because it's only 1 word, no more need for discussion or explanation. But some fools keep asking more? The ones who don't believe that I actually eat Spaghetti every day. What do they want from me? Do they want to touch my food? Do they want to bathe in it?

I hate listening to retards laugh while I'm eating. I'm self conscious, now I'm forced to eat a certain way, a more proper way like everybody is looking at me, I don't want to look at other people eat, sometimes, again, depending on my mood and the situation, I find it disgusting that I'm actually seeing this idiot open his mouth with food inside it and him looking at me back doing the same, Why don't we just agree to vomit on the table at the same time to see whose food looks more disgusting? 

I hate food surprises, one of the supervisors announces they ordered food for us, like breakfast at 9am, I'm picky, I don't eat what most people do, vegetarian I am, and I'm not in the mood to eat that particular food that day so I won't eat it, don't try to convince me or force me, pancakes? good, bagels? good, do I feel like eating this right now? No. Do I even want to eat it at 9 am and eat lunch only 3 hours later? No. I won't touch your food, don't ask about mine. Maybe I should change my answer from Spaghetti to rice. There are a few characters who actually want to have a deep conversation with you about food. I never understand these people. Is it because of boredom? Is it because they're so fat that they think about food most of time? It's probably the 2nd one. You like food, we get it, but calm down, food is food, I eat it to eat it when I'm hungry, plus it's healthy, but don't talk to me about eating fast food every day. I don't think you're way. That's disgusting. Leave me alone.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

when i was with my first gf in 8th grade i SHOCKED to find out i could not eat in front of her. that was a clue!!


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow I've never heard of that one before. When people stare at me when I eat I just be like, "Damn! You want piece?" haha


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a workmate who is always asking everyone what they're having for lunch. Don't mind that so much as having to sit with people I'm not too comfortable with and make small talk. I run out of things to talk about...


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Hate eating in public. In primary school i wouldnt eat at lunch times and my teachers would sit next to me and try to make me eat. Scince i wouldnt eat in the hall they put me in an empty classroom. I remember one teacher actually shoved a sandwich in my mouth when no one was looking when i was about 10. I then had nightmares about choking on food for a few years after that...


In hogh school they had one hall for school dinners and another for sandwiches (food from home) and in the sandwoches hall they usually had a movie on and that hall in darkness so things improved there


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea same I tend to eat fast and look around because I'm self conscious about it. probably connected to my previous eating disorder. i'm getting over it though


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sometimes I feel the same way, I really hate eating pizza in public, and that is my fav. The way the cheese pulls up making a mess. I always eat it really slow and have a napkin in my hand when I eat to wipe away any of it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Ths is a common thread amongst us SAS's, I don't like eating in public because 1. 99% of the time i'm alone and look like a lonely freak and I have to be careful not to look like a hungry pig while i'm eating.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like how because someone wants to strike up some kind of conversation they are an idiot and fat lol.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

-_________-


Does putting down other people who try to make conversation with you help your insecurity?


----------

